# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Home made Liner accuator 900mm

## Lenamhai

Để hoàn thành dự án điện năng lượng do đó cần có một bộ liner accuator dài cho hệ thống sun tracking. Nhưng tìm mỏi mắt cũng chẳng có nơi nào có cái nào đúng theo yêu cầu
Mà dự án thì đã hoàn thành được 90% rồi không lẽ lại treo.Aija bực cái mình quá đi
Thôi thì không mua được thì ta tự DIY vậy
Chạy lanh quanh một buổi tìm mua những cái mình cần

Một khúc nhựa POM để làm phần chụp đầu



Sau khi tiện và gắn phốt chống nước



Ống nhôm làm vỏ, ống inox làm ty trượt, một cây accme phi 14 bước 5 



Một motor 24V có gear box 4 RPM, 10kg/cm2









Và sản phẩm đã xong, test thử nhé




Tổng thiệt hại 448K và 3 giờ hành sự

----------

CKD, duonghoang, maxx.side

----------


## Gamo

:Cool:  chúc mừng bác

hỏi ngu tí: linear actuator với motor+vit me khác nhau chỗ nào hả bác?

----------


## maxx.side

Cho hỏi cây vitme anh mua hay tự làm thế anh, nhìn sáng bóng giống vitme bi quá

----------


## anhcos

Cho hỏi bác Lenamhai bám theo mặt trời như thế nào vậy? Lâu lâu lại chỉnh một phát à?

----------


## Lenamhai

Cây acme mình mua ở tạ uyên ngươfi ta tiện sẵn có 40k thôi. Liner accuator khác ở chỗ nó có cái thụt ra thụt vào hêh. Solar tracking mình dùng board cảm biến ánh sáng để dò tìm mặt trời

----------

anhcos

----------

